# Beware ... American Hunters and Shooters Association



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Good find Tim !! Nothing like gettin it in the *****


----------



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Real Good find, Gonna put it up on a few more sights.


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

*Also*

http://johnrlott.tripod.com/2005/08/democrats-set-up-fake-organizations-to.html


----------



## saum1 (Jun 5, 2005)

thanks for the info :beer:


----------



## 460461whatever (Jan 22, 2005)

*Another wolf in sheeps clothing*

Thanks for posting this Tim.

People like that make me mad :angry: I know at least a few dozen gun owners and hunters that would gladly support AHSA because they think the NRA is too radical. It's time to get radical! A few of them still give money to HSUS so they can get their cute kitten and puppy calenders every year. You can't even tell them what their money is going to. How can something so innocent looking do any harm to our constitutional rights!   :thumbs_do These sheep that fall for the wolves even after you tell them they're wolves deserve to get "eaten". Unfortunately, they are going to drag us down with them. They're worse than the people that won't read this forum because they like the "head in the sand" defense. "Oh, they can't get me now!" :thumbs_do 

Sorry, I'm done ranting now.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

They are a collection of Democratic operatives that have worked for some of the country's leading gun grabbers.


Gerry Kavanaugh - President
From the AHSA website:


... a close advisor to the John Edwards for President campaign. Prior to working for John Edwards, he was the Policy Director for the Democratic National Committee. Mr. Kavanaugh served as Senator Edward M. Kennedy's Chief of Staff and worked with him through both his 1994 and 2000 re-elections. 


David Bonior - Founding Principal
Elected to the U.S. House of Representatives in 1976 serving for 26 years. A reliable voter for gun control.
Even their IT guy has done work for the Humane Society of the US. They are a group that works to end hunting in the United States.


----------



## bow weevil (Oct 31, 2005)

I placed it in another forum as well. Thank you for the info.


----------

